# Hamster playpen.



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Does anybody own a playpen for there hamster? If so what's the verdict like please


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My Grandfather made a playpen for my hamster many years ago and it was fantastic. 
Sadly we had to get rid of it when one of my hamsters died from an illness that was contagious. 

I then got a playpen from the shops which in comparison was rubbish, my Syrian could easily climb over the sides. 

However I have seen people make playpens out of things which are much better, it's plastic things which I believe are also used to make guinea pig cages, I'll see if I can find the stuff.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Just a thought, I wonder if a blow up baby pool be good for a ham play area? The sides aren't super tall but not very hamster climbable?


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> Just a thought, I wonder if a blow up baby pool be good for a ham play area? The sides aren't super tall but not very hamster climbable?


An inflatable one would be a hard no. Very chewable. Probably last about 4 seconds.

The hard plastic ones might well work but depends on the reach of the ham whether it'll be tall enough or not. From a quick google my syrian girl would be out of most of them in no time but it would work for a dwarf.


ForestWomble said:


> However I have seen people make playpens out of things which are much better, it's plastic things which I believe are also used to make guinea pig cages, I'll see if I can find the stuff.


Coroplast or coroplex? I've seen that done, and you can flatten it down and shove it under the sofa afterwards. Much handier.

I just let mine run about in a safe room. Pick up any chewable cables. No holes in the walls or floor. Watch for when to catch my girl when she's shimmying up the back of the radiator. I do find the occasional hole in whatever clothes I've left on the floor but that's my own stupidity isnt it!


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Would that one be any good? We would be watching him at all times


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Would that one be any good? We would be watching him at all times


I have one of those and my syrian was straight up and out of it. The dwarf took a bit longer to get the trick of it but then was the same. The sides are really easy to climb. We did make a good game out of my wee dwarf running up the sides, I scoop her up at the very edge, put her back in the middle and repeat. For like £7 you could try it? But I don't recommend them.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Finally I found what I was looking for, these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONGMCIS-P...s=modular+plastic+cubes&qid=1582647925&sr=8-5 I'm sure you can find them cheaper but this link at least gives an idea.
And here's the youtube video that gave me the idea:





Or if you are good at DIY, you could make it out of cardboard, just make sure you make the sides tall enough and if using cardboard, make sure he or she doesn't chew their way out.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Finally I found what I was looking for, these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SONGMCIS-P...s=modular+plastic+cubes&qid=1582647925&sr=8-5 I'm sure you can find them cheaper but this link at least gives an idea.
> And here's the youtube video that gave me the idea:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw they actually sell play pens from the same company:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07FB6MTJ9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_CGzvEb2VRB6DG

Edit: I was a fool! It is the same thing being marketed with a different name! :O
(Also I have a canvas wardrobe from the same companyas well XD)


----------

